# Capt. Jimmy ronstad



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Another great day fishing with Jimmy on my neighbors Edgewater . Day started with more great Cerviche ala Jimmy.
Worked for scamp, mingos, a queen, snowy and a couple of tiles...:notworthy:

Oh yes another great example of our custom made sushi table.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats . Sounds like a busy day , don't get many queens up this way , awesome addition.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry about the misspell on your last name. I used my devil phone and auto correct got it. : (


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Sorry about the misspell on your last name. I used my devil phone and auto correct got it. : (


haha! No worries Breeze, not the first time my last name has been mis-spelled.

Awesome time fishing with a great group of anglers the last 2 days!
































jjam aka Capt. Jimmy Rongstad


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like another nice trip and some happy customers! Way to go Jimmy!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's is the sweetest fillet table I've seen yet, and great report!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like turning Capt. has paid off for you. Great job. That picture of the storm ahead looks pretty sketchy.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad I could be apart of the trip on the second day! Great crew and Great capt. Jimmy kept us on the fish all day!

Dalton


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dalton, it was a pleasure having you aboard on Sat, great job on the scamp and snowy groupers.

Jimmy


----------

